# Amazon Dalian warranty change (BB)



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The BB site now says that the Amazon Dalian will carry a 180-day warranty. This used to be a year, and was a year when we purchased last year.

Has anybody got their documentation from a 2019 purchase which shows the old warranty?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Wasn't it always 1 year for consumers, 180 days for trade?

I don't know why that info has stuck in my head...I don't have one...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It was definitely a year, and for the Dalian they made clear that they would treat it as a commercial purchase and not offer consumer warranty at all. I think I posted with a "Hmph - we'll see" a couple of years ago on that front


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I bought mine January 2018, the deposit having paid November 2017.

At the time, the roaster was sold not as a retail sail but a commercial roaster with a180 day 'parts only warranty'. The website information clearly stated and explained as such.

BB honoured this warranty promptly when required.

@filthyninesPs. I do have the paperwork, but it is inaccessible at the moment. Do PM me if you want copies sent to your private email.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

That's really interesting @Batian, because having used the "Way Back Machine" I've found a cache of the advertisement from I think Oct 2018 where it was advertised with one year.


----------



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Are you having problems then?? I'm considering buying one for a small startup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

From my previous posts regarding BB and extending warranty due to covid-19 issues. I was told it was 180 days. This was this year.


----------



## Little Fin Coffee Roast (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that the one we got in May was sold with a 90 day guarantee which has now passed.


----------

